# Europa league 11 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 7, 2013)

Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League  
Closes  1 X 2  
11 Apr 19:00 FC Rubin Kazan - Chelsea FC 2.80 3.30 2.80 +140  
11 Apr 22:05 Lazio Roma - Fenerbahce 2.00 3.50 4.25 +163  
11 Apr 22:05 Newcastle United - Benfica Lisbon 2.81 3.25 2.80 +140  
11 Apr 22:05 FC Basel - Tottenham Hotspur 2.80 3.30 2.80 +152


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 10, 2013)

RUBIN KAZAN V CHELSEA PREDICTIONS

Chelsea are in control of this tie after a 3-1 home win in the first leg but Rubin will feel they can still make a game of it and a 2-0 win would see them through.

Chelsea started well in the first leg despite playing some squad players like Benayoun, Moses and Bertrand.  Fernando Torres was starting up front and it didn’t take him long to get on the score sheet with a goal in the 16th minute.  Chelsea doubled their advantage 15 minutes later with a goal from Moses and were looking like getting an easy win.  Rubin made the game interesting before half time with a penalty from Natcho but it was that man Torres again who restored Chelsea’s 2 goal lead after the break to give them a 3-1 win.

Rubin followed that game up with a 0-0 draw at the weekend which drops them further away from the top clubs in Russia.  They are 4th but 8 points off a Champions League spot and another Europa League run looks like their prize for this season.

Chelsea are hanging onto a Champions League spot in the Premiership and are currently 3rd with 58 points from 31 matches which leaves them even with Spurs and 2 points behind 5th place Arsenal.  They need to keep winning if they want to finish in the top 4 this year as any slip ups will be capitalized on by the chasing pack.

RUBIN KAZAN – CHELSEA BETTING TIPS

This is a very tight match to judge, on one hand Rubin know they need the win so will be pushing to score as many goals as possible but Chelsea could then exploit any spaces left at the back and get the win themselves.

I think the best bet here is on a Chelsea win which is available at 2.80 with Victor Chandler


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 10, 2013)

NEWCASTLE UNITED V BENFICA PREDICTIONS

Newcastle face an uphill battle if they want to get through to the semi-finals of the Europa League after a 3-1 defeat in Portugal.

Newcastle took a shock lead in the first leg with Cisse scoring after just 13 minutes.  The lead didn’t last long though and Rodrigo equalised for Benfica after 25 minutes and from then on it looked like just one team was going to go on and win the match.  It took until the 65th minute for Benfica to take the lead through Lima but they quickly doubled the advantage with a penalty from Cardozo to leave themselves in the driving seat in the tie.

Newcastle have more pressing worries in the Premier League but a weekend victory over Fulham has given them some breathing space.  The match looked to be finishing goalless but a 93rd minute winner from that man Cisse got Newcastle all 3 points and moved them up to 13th, 5 points ahead of the relegation zone.

Benfica continue to lead the Portuguese Primeira Liga after a weekend win over Olhanense.  They have a 4 point lead over Porto after 25 matches and are still undefeated.

NEWCASTLE UNITED – BENFICA BETTING TIPS

Newcastle know they need to score at least two goals to have any chance here so will be coming out and attacking.  This could play into the hands of Benfica though who are a quick side and good on the counter attack.

Benfica are small favourites here but I think the best bet is on a Newcastle win which you can find at 2.88 with bet365.


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 10, 2013)

BASEL V TOTTENHAM PREDICTIONS

The first leg was much more exciting than most anticipated and sets us up for a cracking conclusion to the tie.

Tottenham went into the game at home as large favourites but it was the Swiss side who started best and took the lead in the 30th minute through Valentin Stocker.  Tottenham barely had a chance to register the goal when Basel were through again and Fabien Frei doubled their lead just 4 minutes later, it was looking like a disaster for the home side.  They managed to pull a goal back before half time through Adebayor and then levelled things up with a goal from substitute Gylfi Sigurdsson.  Although the game was saved for Tottenham they paid a high price when star player Gareth Bale limped off with a hamstring problem and will miss a number of matches.

Tottenham obviously missed Bale at the weekend and were looking sluggish in a 2-2 draw with Everton which allowed Chelsea to overtake them for 3rd place in the Premeirship and means Arsenal will also go ahead of them if they win their game in hand.

Basel also dropped points with a 1-1 draw away to St Gallen but retain their top spot in the league by 1 point over Grasshopper.

BASEL – TOTTENHAM BETTING TIPS

The high scoring draw away means Basel will go through with a 0-0 draw which forces Tottenham to attack to win the match.  They certainly have the players to do it but with Bale missing it takes a lot of their pace and direct dribbling away from the side. 

This will be a very tough match for Tottenham against a good quality experienced side and I think they’ll struggle to get the win.

Back the draw at 3.50 with bet365.


----------



## bestbets (Apr 11, 2013)

Rubin Kazan vs Chelsea Betting Tips and Predictions

Interestingly, Rubin have kept the most clean sheets in this competition this term, joint top alongside Newcastle. We remember that Chelsea won the first leg 3-1 and look good to progress to the semi final stage.

Best match odds:

Rubin – 7/4 Stan James

Draw – 12/5 Betfred

Chelsea – 9/5 Bet Victor

Open a new Betfred account today and get a free bet of between £5 and £50 - claim your free bet here.

This is not a game Chelsea need to win, thus the attractive odds. Chelsea are very good at sitting on leads, but are aware that effectively they will be through unless Rubin force extra time by scoring three goals, assuming Chelsea do score also. Interestingly Rubin have only three goals in their last eight European home games, and will give the return leg a good go.

With Chelsea’s class and comfortable lead, you could see this being a low scoring game, and you will find it difficult to find odds of more than 8/11 industry wide. Coral do show us interest in one or neither team scoring, which strangely appeals to us at 7/5, purely on the basis, Chelsea could park the bus and play out a goalless draw.

Rubin Kazan v Chelsea Best Bet

One or neither team to score – 7/5 Coral


----------



## bestbets (Apr 11, 2013)

Newcastle vs Benfica Match Prediction and Tips 

Benfica are in a game they know they do not need to win, which begs the question on why they are just 6/4 away at Newcastle in places?

Best match odds:

Newcastle – 2/1 Bet Victor

Draw – 12/5 Ladbrokes

Benfica – 13/8 Stan James

Open a new Ladbrokes account today and deposit £10, you will get a massive £40 to bet with - claim your free bets here.

We do think this will probably be the end of Newcastle’s venture, but can defend their record of the most clean sheets in this competition this season with 7 occasions in this competition. Newcastle have never lost to a Portugese team at home on six occasions.

Newcastle will give this a right go, and not to forget Benfica’s 20 attempts in the first leg, so seeing both to score is a take at 4/5 with Bet365.

If Newcastle score first, it will lead to Benfica reacting, so on this basis, you could vision both scoring, and backing this with some confidence!

Newcastle vs Benfica Best Bet

Both teams to score – 4/5 Bet365


----------



## andjoh (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm gonna bet on Tottenham tonight, they are in every way a much better team than Basel. Even with the injuries that they have at the moment. I think that the odds 3,00 is to good to ignore. Basel is strong at home, but as I said they are not in any way on the same level as Tottenham. If Tottenham really wants this I think this should not be a problem..


----------



## fbettingfriendscouk (Apr 11, 2013)

*Rubin - Chelsea, Under 1.5 @ 3.25 (Ladbrokes)*
Rubin are extremely low scoring side no matter of competition, I don't believe they'll just change the style and attack Chelsea. In previous two home games in Europa League there was a total of only one goal. Chelsea have Man City on the corner and will be far from full strength. I expect them to keep the possession and just wait the time to pass. Correct score 0-0, or 0-1.


----------

